
The DAO Was Not Hacked - tmevans
https://bitcoinmagazine.com/articles/the-dao-was-not-hacked-mt-gox-1466451376
======
kovrik
Maybe I'm missing something, but I'm honestly surprised how people could trust
huge amounts of money to projects like Ethereum and The DAO.

The only explanation I could imagine is like: "We could have become rich if we
knew that Bitcoin would be a success..now it is too late. But wait, there is a
new thing called Ethereum, maybe that is our chance! Let's invest our money!".

~~~
api
I believe your speculation is correct.

The DAO was a great idea but it should have been done at a significantly
smaller scale. Raise say $1M worth of tokens and invest in three things and
then sunset the project and evaluate the result. Call it an experiment. This
was like going from bottle rocket to Saturn V in one step.

------
hackney
Interesting analysis on DAO, the virtual company that apparently thought it
could fly but instead fell off a cliff. I like the premised intent of digital
currency. All currency is digital (read imaginary) in fact, but the geniuses
who headed this up did not realize that security is not just a byword for
hacking/privacy concerns. If you stick your wallet out you better make damn
sure you don't end up buying everybody's lunch. Personally, they should
'rollback', as long as their is no animosity. Again, all 'currency' is man-
made-imaginary. So I say live and learn and keep pushing forward. What do I
know though? Maybe these guys can afford to give their money away but that is
definitely not agreeable.

